# Hitch Comparison



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

After the last few summers, I want to upgrade my Husky hitch with chains, with a new one that has built in Anti Sway. My main one was a Fastway E2 hitch after reading reviews online. It was actually the one I was lined up to buy this spring, when I saw that Husky now carries one to at an RV show this weekend. The CenterLine TS

Costs are more or less the same (within $100)

Wondering who has had experience with each so I can make my decision this spring.

Dont bother throwing in the Hensley model, I have no plans on spending a few thousand dollars on a hitch, I know there are others out there to (Reese)

But these are the ones I have decided to compare.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you looked at Equalizer? I had those on all of my trailers, prior to moving over to a 5th wheel.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have you looked at Equalizer? I had those on all of my trailers, prior to moving over to a 5th wheel.


I thought Fastway was Equalizer? Or is that a completely different brand.

Basically I want to get the best sway I can that I can afford. Hensley just is out of my price range.

There just arent a lot of trailer places local that have a lot of stock to go look and ask questions, it all has to be ordered in. Looking at the Equalizer site I remember that from the summer now. Ive been looking at so many kinds that I thought Equalizer was Fastway.

Looks like Im up to 3 to decide on now.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

What are you towing and what are you towing it with? Fastway and Equalizer are different companies. I have been very happy with my Equalizer.

Fastway hitch

Equalizer hitch


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

From when I researched this last summer, IIRC the Fastway is actually a less-expensive, and less-effective version of the Equalizer. I was intending to buy the Fastway but, after much research, I went with the Equalizer; it was more expensive but still affordable, especially in consideration of my family's safety. I've been quite impressed with the Equalizer in my admittedly short time with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> From when I researched this last summer, IIRC the Fastway is actually a less-expensive, and less-effective version of the Equalizer. I was intending to buy the Fastway but, after much research, I went with the Equalizer; it was more expensive but still affordable, especially in consideration of my family's safety. I've been quite impressed with the Equalizer in my admittedly short time with it.


Agreed....if I ever went back to bumper-pull, I would purchase an Equalizer hitch...no questions asked.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> What are you towing and what are you towing it with? Fastway and Equalizer are different companies. I have been very happy with my Equalizer.
> 
> Fastway hitch
> 
> Equalizer hitch


I am towing a 250rs with a Avalanche. Will be downsizing in a few years as well. When I emailed Fastway, the person that replied back had both Logos in their signature. They are the same company, just different products.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Parrothead said:


> From when I researched this last summer, IIRC the Fastway is actually a less-expensive, and less-effective version of the Equalizer. I was intending to buy the Fastway but, after much research, I went with the Equalizer; it was more expensive but still affordable, especially in consideration of my family's safety. I've been quite impressed with the Equalizer in my admittedly short time with it.


Thats what the reply was from them as well. Equalizer is made in USA while the Fastway E2 is not. As well they have that one to compete with the Husky and other name brands of the same style of hitch. Equalizer has a lifetime warranty, the Fastway E2 10 years.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Seems the main review for the Husky is that its heavy, at 70lb. While the Equal-i-zer is 40 lbs. Price difference between the two however is about $250, the Husky being lower. Cant seem to find if the Husky CenterLine TS is a 4 point system like the Equal-i-zer. I know the Fastway E2 is only two point.

Seems any review for the Equal-i-zer are all postivie.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

spidey said:


> Seems any review for the Equal-i-zer are all postivie.


...and I think you now have the answer to your "which hitch" question.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> spidey said:
> 
> 
> > Seems any review for the Equal-i-zer are all postivie.
> ...


True, but Canadian prices on these hitches are almost $900 without install. I didnt realize they were almnost $500 more than the E2 and Husky,

But I buy it I have it for the rest of my towing life


----------



## outside (Aug 11, 2016)

Spidey, If you put Straptek with your current Husky, you won't need a new hitch. You'll love the one you have!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> What are you towing and what are you towing it with? Fastway and Equalizer are different companies. I have been very happy with my Equalizer.
> 
> Fastway hitch
> 
> Equalizer hitch


I'll be dogged! :staff:

I opened the links in two separate browser windows to compare the hitches. Just looking at the two displays the heavy duty construction of Equalizer. They both are manufactured by Progress Mfg, which I didn't know. I'll stick with my Equalizer. It gives me confidence when I'm pulling.

Leigh


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

outside said:


> Spidey, If you put Straptek with your current Husky, you won't need a new hitch. You'll love the one you have!


No thanks, nylon straps?? And towing, how would this help at all?


----------



## outside (Aug 11, 2016)

spidey said:


> outside said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey, If you put Straptek with your current Husky, you won't need a new hitch. You'll love the one you have!
> ...


That's what I have on my Husky hitch, easier to setup or adjust and the sway control is unbeatable.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been using a Equalizer hitch the past 5 seasons to tow our 301BQ; it is an excellent hitch.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

outside said:


> spidey said:
> 
> 
> > outside said:
> ...


I can certainly see how it could make hitching and unhitching easier. However, in a system that relies on friction to correctly function, how can this possibly do anything to control sway?


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> outside said:
> 
> 
> > spidey said:
> ...


I would think it would be worse than even a chain setup.

As well, the user that posted has 4 posts, thinking it might be a salesmen of the product


----------



## outside (Aug 11, 2016)

H2oSprayer said:


> outside said:
> 
> 
> > spidey said:
> ...


It replaces the chains and snap-up hooks of those type WDH, not the friction L- brackets. Some friction sway control hitches such as Reese dual cam, has the U-bolts there, so it works with them. Straptek mounts very low on the frame rail and so reducing the pendulum length to a minimal. It keeps the trailer pulled into place and does not let sway happen.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

spidey said:


> After the last few summers, I want to upgrade my Husky hitch with chains, with a new one that has built in Anti Sway. My main one was a Fastway E2 hitch after reading reviews online. It was actually the one I was lined up to buy this spring, when I saw that Husky now carries one to at an RV show this weekend. The CenterLine TS
> 
> Costs are more or less the same (within $100)
> 
> ...


I have a centerline ts that I am thinking about listing, just yesterday I ordered a hensley. I bought the huskey from amazon last april and the only complaint is if you have a low framed trailer it can be difficult to get the lift bar under the spring.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

hazmat456 said:


> spidey said:
> 
> 
> > After the last few summers, I want to upgrade my Husky hitch with chains, with a new one that has built in Anti Sway. My main one was a Fastway E2 hitch after reading reviews online. It was actually the one I was lined up to buy this spring, when I saw that Husky now carries one to at an RV show this weekend. The CenterLine TS
> ...


Thanks have decided on the Equal-i-zer brand. Plus 75 lbs of the Centerline is heavy


----------

